# Chalk one up for TAM member



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

209 baby!!!! Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> 209 baby!!!! Dude
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At first I thought you were giving a shoutout to member #209. Then my smarts kicked in......

Congrats, yo!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

and a lovely 209 it is!


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

You know what is better than 209.... 208! Congrats though on losing, losing weight that is.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

I knew if I did the 180 on 209 it would come begging me back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DUDE


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

the reduced BMI of your posts is noticeable.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I have fond memories of being 209 lbs...

...back in junior high.

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats, Dude!!


----------

